# Spectacular Or What ?



## marco nista (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=477106500&photoid=90423#top_photo

73s

Marco

p.s
Mods - if this forum is deemed inappropriate kindly shift the post to the one that you deem appropriate. 
Ta Everso.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW that is some photo


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

big f**ker ain't it.. (EEK)


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Terrific picture.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

The tug crew certainly earn their keep. Fantastic photo, it feels as if you are actually on deck.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

A bit different from when we picked up a tow in '62, the weather looks the same but the tug looks about ten times bigger, I'm surprised that the tow hasn't lowered an anchor cable for the tug to run a chaser, but perhaps they've slipped the leader and are going to shackle the tow to a cable through the panama lead and into the Smit towing block. There seem to be a lot of people on the Fo'csle about half the crew I suppose.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
Have you seen some of the other photographs on that site?
Regards


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Think I would sooner be on the big one.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

He's behind you !!!!

Paul


----------



## DMA (Mar 1, 2005)

*No need for an Enama here!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad I'm not the guy swinging the heaving line!!


----------

